# bolens with Eaton transmission



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it possible to disengage the the hydrostatic transmission? Tractor is a 1668 with an eaton 11or 12 transmission.


----------



## jjnsao (Sep 3, 2013)

LOOK at post in other section of the forum under Bolens.


----------

